# irritating, but I'm not sure why.



## tailhole (Dec 28, 2013)

SO, this bike has been on Denver craigslist for 5 years.  Everyday. At the same price.  I am tempted to buy it and throw it in the river.

http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4262793475.html


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 28, 2013)

I flagged it for you if that makes you feel better!! Craigslist postings for old bikes are annoying!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 29, 2013)

*Irritating*

This has been on Ebay at least 5 years and the price keeps going up.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SAN...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2557547165


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2013)

tailhole said:


> SO, this bike has been on Denver craigslist for 5 years.  Everyday. At the same price.  I am tempted to buy it and throw it in the river.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4262793475.html




Its actually a 46


----------



## tailhole (Dec 30, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> This has been on Ebay at least 5 years and the price keeps going up.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SAN...797?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2557547165




Ha!  That's funny.  Maybe they'll get their price.  People are nuts.


----------



## Duck (Dec 31, 2013)

tailhole said:


> SO, this bike has been on Denver craigslist for 5 years.  Everyday. At the same price.  I am tempted to buy it and throw it in the river. Been there, done that.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4262793475.html



I wish C/L would make a SMALL charge to place an ad, maybe the losers with nothing to do every day would find something else to do.


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2013)

Duck said:


> I wish C/L would make a SMALL charge to place an ad, maybe the losers with nothing to do every day would find something else to do.




Sure, it starts with something as innocuous like CL, and the next thing you know it will be the CABE losers with nothing to do every day, who will be the next target! BAD IDEA!


----------



## Duck (Jan 1, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Sure, it starts with something as innocuous like CL, and the next thing you know it will be the CABE losers with nothing to do every day, who will be the next target! BAD IDEA!



I gotta disagree with 'ya here, Bud- It's pretty obvious to anyone who's ever perused C/L that between the crap that's re-listed over & over ad nauseum ( often for years), and all the homies just fishing with a ridiculously priced whatever, C/L has become all but useless to the majority of people who are looking for bargains ( like you used to find back in the day). Ebay's been around for quite a while w/ no noticable off-site repercussions, what is it that makes you think CABE would begin to charge to place an ad? Even if they did, I'm sure the cost for the ad would ultimately be borne by the purchaser of the sold item, anyway. Happy New Year to you BTW.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 1, 2014)

tailhole said:


> SO, this bike has been on Denver craigslist for 5 years.  Everyday. At the same price.  I am tempted to buy it and throw it in the river.
> 
> http://denver.craigslist.org/bik/4262793475.html




The coolest thing about that bike is that it flies and they don't even mention that!


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2014)

Duck said:


> I gotta disagree with 'ya here, Bud- It's pretty obvious to anyone who's ever perused C/L that between the crap that's re-listed over & over ad nauseum ( often for years), and all the homies just fishing with a ridiculously priced whatever, C/L has become all but useless to the majority of people who are looking for bargains ( like you used to find back in the day). Ebay's been around for quite a while w/ no noticable off-site repercussions, what is it that makes you think CABE would begin to charge to place an ad? Even if they did, I'm sure the cost for the ad would ultimately be borne by the purchaser of the sold item, anyway. Happy New Year to you BTW.





Happy New Year to you as well. I was just kidding about charging CABE members, while pointing the finger directly at myself in regards CABE losers with nothing better to do than be online all day long. But really, I don't like the idea of a fee based CL. If I see something on CL that's been on there for a long, long while. I just pass over it as I always do. I guess this is one of those minor annoyances that really doesn't bug me that badly. Who knows why not? When almost every other minor annoyance in the world bugs me. I may be naive, but I just figure these folks are just trying to get rid of something, and not just give it away. I know I've had/have the same recurring reasonably priced ads up for months, which I renew once a week, in hopes that the right person will see it. I do try to be conscious of oversaturation. In regards to someone flagging my ads for no other reason than they are tired of seeing them, I would resent it, and view it as impeding my sale.


----------



## Duck (Jan 1, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Happy New Year to you as well. I was just kidding about charging CABE members, while pointing the finger directly at myself in regards CABE losers with nothing better to do than be online all day long. But really, I don't like the idea of a fee based CL. If I see something on CL that's been on there for a long, long while. I just pass over it as I always do. I guess this is one of those minor annoyances that really doesn't bug me that badly. Who knows why not? When almost every other minor annoyance in the world bugs me. I may be naive, but I just figure these folks are just trying to get rid of something, and not just give it away. I know I've had/have the same recurring reasonably priced ads up for months, which I renew once a week, in hopes that the right person will see it. I do try to be conscious of oversaturation. In regards to someone flagging my ads for no other reason than they are tired of seeing them, I would resent it, and view it as impeding my sale.



 Got'cha. I can only speak from my own personal experience, but we've got many C/L locals who've been posting the same overpriced, worn out, incomplete or broken crap daily, (sometimes re-listing multiple times per day) for over 3 years (and still running). Some of these people literally pick items/ trash from the curb and then list it. I'm convinced many people figure "WTH", it's free to list, so I'll give the ol' Wheel of Fortune a spin, before I bother myself with hauling it to the curb. What good can this kind of BS possibly do anyone? A small listing fee would discourage this type of thing.                    As far as being online all day long goes, It's one thing to read and gain knowledge and or to interact with others in a helpful and/or mutually beneficial  manner, but to just post/ comment on everything you see merely to increase your post count, well, we all have our own opinions regarding that. Personally speaking, I've put one person in particular on my ignore list, and now half of the all the damn posts in every thread I read are now void. It is what it is. I guess...


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Happy New Year to you as well. I was just kidding about charging CABE members, while pointing the finger directly at myself in regards CABE losers with nothing better to do than be online all day long. But really, I don't like the idea of a fee based CL. If I see something on CL that's been on there for a long, long while. I just pass over it as I always do. I guess this is one of those minor annoyances that really doesn't bug me that badly. Who knows why not? When almost every other minor annoyance in the world bugs me. I may be naive, but I just figure these folks are just trying to get rid of something, and not just give it away. I know I've had/have the same recurring reasonably priced ads up for months, which I renew once a week, in hopes that the right person will see it. I do try to be conscious of oversaturation. In regards to someone flagging my ads for no other reason than they are tired of seeing them, I would resent it, and view it as impeding my sale.




Way to go Dave. Start off the year by ticking off more people other than me.


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2014)

Duck said:


> I've put one person in particular on my ignore list.




Yeah I've been tempted to put Vince on my ignore list too. I admire you for actually having the courage to do it.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

As far as being online all day long goes, It's one thing to read and gain knowledge and or to interact with others in a helpful and/or mutually beneficial  manner, but to just post/ comment on everything you see merely to increase your post count, well, we all have our own opinions regarding that.


Duck,cut Dave some slack.He is on all day long because nobody in Portland will talk to him.He is on a mission to catch Bri in the posting race.


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> Duck,cut Dave some slack.He is on all day long because nobody in Portland will talk to him.He is on a mission to catch Bri in the posting race.




Post envy once again rears it's ugly head.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Post envy once again rears it's ugly head.




What?.....


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> What?.....




Who?????????


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> Who?????????




3346!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> What?.....




ugly head!

.......but shouldn't we really be discussing this in the "Keep a word change a word" thread?


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

head lice.


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> head lice.




It was a "yes" or "no" question.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2014)

You just have to ruin that other thread dont you.


----------



## Duck (Jan 2, 2014)

Craigslist is beginning to look more interesting with every passing minute, for some reason...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 2, 2014)

*not sure where this located....*

but if those are stainless double knurled s2 tubular wheels then the wheels alone could be worth 250-400 bucks.....


----------

